# cheap haircut- by a student?



## electrogirl (Jul 21, 2008)

i'm skint but my fringe is looking more stupid than ever and i need my haircut.

does anyone know whereabouts in Bristol i can get it done supercheap? like by a hair and beauty student type?


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 21, 2008)

i just rung bristol city college and some smart ass snotty receptionist reminded me that the students have finished for the summer.

any other supercheap places??


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i'm skint but my fringe is looking more stupid than ever and i need my haircut.
> 
> does anyone know whereabouts in Bristol i can get it done supercheap? like by a hair and beauty student type?





Don't you have Toni and Guy up there?


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 21, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Don't you have Toni and Guy up there?



yeah, they're not cheap though


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 21, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> yeah, they're not cheap though



shouldn't firky be paying for it?


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 21, 2008)

boskysquelch said:


> shouldn't firky be paying for it?




i'm independent. destiny's child style.


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 21, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i'm independent. destiny's child style.



in that case... get it done properly you muppet...you _*need*_ to get it done PROPERLY...not by some trainee hacker n thwakka.

maybies PM Fizzeroid and ask her where she gets her's doned...her barnet always looks tidy.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 21, 2008)

boskysquelch said:


> in that case... get it done properly you muppet...you _*need*_ to get it done PROPERLY...not by some trainee hacker n thwakka.



ok i lied then. i do need firky to pay.

FIRKY DARLING!


----------



## Geri (Jul 21, 2008)

You can get it done free if you buy Herbal Essences and send off the till receipt with a stamped addressed envelope:

http://www.tlc-offers.com/6022herbalessences/

They send you a voucher which you take to the salon - I had mine done at Bauhaus in Bedminster, opposite Asda.

Alternatively Cuts & Curls in Lodge Causeway is the cheapest hairdresser I've found in Bristol - about a tenner for a cut (no blow dry).


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 21, 2008)

Geri said:


> You can get it done free if you buy Herbal Essences and send off the till receipt with a stamped addressed envelope



and even get thru to the Ben Cooke competition too...

in the mean time...you may find this useful...http://www.ukhairdressers.com/diy/index23.asp


----------



## Scarlette (Jul 21, 2008)

boskysquelch said:


> and even get thru to the Ben Cooke competition too...
> 
> in the mean time...you may find this useful...http://www.ukhairdressers.com/diy/index23.asp



What an odd thread for you to be posting on!


----------



## Geri (Jul 21, 2008)

Where the hell is 'Avon'?


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 21, 2008)

Geri said:


> You can get it done free if you buy Herbal Essences and send off the till receipt with a stamped addressed envelope:
> 
> http://www.tlc-offers.com/6022herbalessences/
> 
> ...



didn't know about the herbal essences! brilliant, thanks!


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 21, 2008)

milly molly said:


> What an odd thread for you to be posting on!



I haven't told you about my hair dressing/styling past?


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 21, 2008)

Geri said:


> Where the hell is 'Avon'?



doin time...



> The now-incarcerated leader of the drug organization that bears his name, Barksdale grew up in the Terrace high-rises and managed to avoid arrest, remaining a furtive but increasingly powerful force in the Westside drug trade. Eventually targeted by homicide Det. Jimmy McNulty, who was beaten in a murder case in which Barksdale operatives intimated state witnesses, Barksdale soon found himself jailed as a result of a prolonged probe by Daniels's detail. Having manipulated state prison authorities into granting his early parole, Barksdale returned to the streets within two years and began reestablishing himself, going to war against a rival crew led by a young insurgent, Marlo Stanfield. That war ended when Barksdale was betrayed by his No. 2, Stringer Bell, who feared the violence would destroy his efforts to reform the drug trade and emerge as a legitimate businessman. Bell hoped to return Barksdale to prison for perhaps five years and thereby save the organization itself; instead - and after Bell's death - police raided Barksdale's wartime safehouse on a tip and were able to put weapons and conspiracy charges on all of those arrested. Barksdale has five years remaining on his parole backup from the earlier charge. In addition, weapons and conspiracy charges have added another twenty-five years to that sentence.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 21, 2008)

I think your hair is luverly electrogirl 

No where cheap round here at mo...it's criminal!


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 21, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> I think your hair is luverly electrogirl



so do I but a good going over would get it back into a more reliable condition and make electrogrrrrl feel all lubberlyer than she already is but doesn't feel so atm.

*reading between the reams n reams n reams and all that*

Anyways...having been to the beach & back and having thought about it a bit more(I had a late lunch flflz on Marazion, St Michaels Mount)...methinx a Poll is deserved...

_Who Pays? 1. firky 2. strung_out 3. dill_

 ... the winner gets to pay for a complete MOT_styling and in return gets to have the company of & a keeebab with electrogirl in St Werburgh's allotments or if they are really clever they'll do a Moroccan at Totterdown.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 22, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> I think your hair is luverly electrogirl
> 
> No where cheap round here at mo...it's criminal!



aw thanks, it is okay, it just needs severely tidiying up and i've got a kind of half-fringe that is a fringe but not really a  fringe and it's orrible.

so that's why i want a cheapy one just to get things on the right track.

a kebab with me would be a sure enough reward i think, especially wit new hair, what a tempting offer for them bosky.


----------



## geekpenguin (Jul 30, 2008)

Go to Mack Daddy's!!! It's the best place (or should I say places, as there are three now) in Bristol and if you go to YoYo Burger  on the other side of the Triangle (Park Street - on the left hand side, across the road from the Triangle), you'll find a postcard downstairs that has 50% off there for new clients. Bargain!


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 30, 2008)

boskysquelch said:


> maybies PM Fizzeroid and ask her where she gets her's doned...her barnet always looks tidy.



awww thanks 

Though you wouldn't have said that yesterday lol

As for where I get my tresses attended to, I have a lady. I then chop at it myself between cuts. 

I'm still trying to get me hands on Iam's pride and glory.


----------



## strung out (Jul 30, 2008)

geekpenguin said:


> Go to Mack Daddy's!!! It's the best place (or should I say places, as there are three now) in Bristol and if you go to YoYo Burger  on the other side of the Triangle (Park Street - on the left hand side, across the road from the Triangle), you'll find a postcard downstairs that has 50% off there for new clients. Bargain!



two of my fave places in the area is yoyo and Mack Daddys


----------



## geekpenguin (Jul 31, 2008)

strung_out said:


> two of my fave places in the area is yoyo and Mack Daddys



Hehe that's neat . Good tip for you then.


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 31, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i'm skint but my fringe is looking more stupid than ever and i need my haircut.
> 
> does anyone know whereabouts in Bristol i can get it done supercheap? like by a hair and beauty student type?




Get over ours, I'll fire the clippers up and you can have a lionel Blair cut like mine


----------



## Iam (Jul 31, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> Get over ours, I'll fire the clippers up and you can have a lionel Blair cut like mine



An offer no sane person could refuse.

I look forward to seeing the results shortly.

*knows what's coming next*


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 31, 2008)

I think you'll have to prompt it sir


----------



## Iam (Jul 31, 2008)

Me suggesting people get their haircut is usually a bad idea... it tends to lead to people running towards me with clippers.

And I'm not sure I could dodge you for long.


----------



## chico enrico (Jul 31, 2008)

Haven't you got one of those Mr Toppers places in Bristol? £5 for a cut off some Aussie bird without a work permit. Their logo is a frog wearing a top hat , sporting a massive erection and weilding a pair of scissors. All over London. In fact, you should just move here then you'll save hundreds on haircuts over a lifetime. Bristol is shit anyway.


----------



## Geri (Jul 31, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> Haven't you got one of those Mr Toppers places in Bristol? £5 for a cut off some Aussie bird without a work permit. Their logo is a frog wearing a top hat , sporting a massive erection and weilding a pair of scissors. All over London. In fact, you should just move here then you'll save hundreds on haircuts over a lifetime. Bristol is shit anyway.



If you think it's so shit, kindly vacate our forum.


----------



## xenon (Jul 31, 2008)

I'll do it for a fiver. I've never cut hair before. It will be fun 

Or interesting.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 2, 2008)

I said Lionel blair cut like mine.


no ones got a sense of humour these day, you line em up and it goes straight over their heads. But you so much as suggest there's lumpy bits on yer person, or get fizz pissed an ahdn herthe keyboard and they're pulling up a chair and hitting subscribe. Erne would have got it

*heads back off to the 1970*


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 2, 2008)

Did someone just say my dogs got no nose


oooh my mistake


----------



## Isambard (Aug 2, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> Did someone just say my dogs got no nose



K? NEIN!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 2, 2008)

Surely you can get a pudding basin in your local supermarket and do it yourself.  A fringe is not rocket science, it is just a straight line as seen from the front.  Alright I know it is a Great Circle if seen from above or below but that is where the pudding basin comes in.

You need a pair of decently sharp scissors though.  The ones you use to cut the rind off the bacon just won't do.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Aug 2, 2008)

you get what you pay for at the end of the day./


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 2, 2008)

MightyAphrodite said:


> you get what you pay for at the end of the day./



I hate to disagree but everyone I've seen thats come out of Toni and Guy looks like they're having medical treatenst that made there hair fall out in clumps.


----------



## Isambard (Aug 2, 2008)

I got my head done by a Czech bloke for a fiver in a cheap local place last week and it turned out all right.


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 2, 2008)

Isambard said:


> I got my head done by a Czech bloke for a fiver in a cheap local place last week and it turned out all right.



But you don't have a hair style.


----------

